# lawn tractor help



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello again, its been a long time, too long. anyway I have a minor problem, I have a LT model#917.254920 engine model#281707. Anyway to the problem at hand, I have recently rebuilt the carburetor and It only runs for a short while then dies, a short while being a few seconds, could it be the float fooldin/starving for gas?? Any help would be much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol it would be a little more helpful with a brand. But its ok um i would assume it has fuel pump try checking fuel from the line going to carb. Being how u wrote it " runs for short time " it must be geting some kind of fuel i am not sure what made you decide to rebuild carb perhaps bad gas? maybe you should try a soak somtimes a visual inspection you can over look a small peice of gunk or whatever id try soacking it in carb cleaner maybe try some .50 fishing line to clean the jets out i cut me a long peice an poke it in the jets an see what i can fish out hope this helps


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*sorry its a craftsman*

its a craftsman II model#917.254920 I think its a 90's model.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you know if it has briggs motor or kohler? how many hp?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome back!

Did you check the tank for gunk that could clog the carb? Check the fuel flow at the fuel line going into the carb. Disconnect it and let it flow into a can. Then check the tank with a flashlight for stuff floating at the bottom. Finally check the vent hole in the cap to make sure its open. Easiest way to check the cap is to loosen it and see if it runs. If you have fuel flow to the carb then do what Rocking 416 is recommending.

Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*ok got it running, runs pretty well but*

not really having to much an issue with it running anymore, rechecked the needle attached to the float, kit came with two, tried the other and now it runs, yet as wierd as this sounds to get it to start I have to disconnect the crank tube from carb and it starts.... can reconnect while running and no problems yet no start with connected need more fine tuning???? oh and rocking 416 it is a briggs 12hp I/C. Thank you guys for your advice, turned out getting it going was my own stupidity lol.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Darn i used to have like a bucket full of carb's i scraped them GRR only kept the kohler ones i have ones for 14hp - 18hp brings two cylnders. I am trying to picture in my mind what kinda carb you use the lmt with is two peice carb with longbolts they bolt to the air cleaner assembly in front of the carb or if it is old style small one peice thats the air clean bolts two the top. It dont sound like it to me but you can try cleaing the breather butt that controls oil from spewing out of the engine an put a one way vacum on the crank case it baiscly limits the direction of the air flow it allows air to flow out of the crank case and not back in. So when its running ya should feel air blowing out . To clean it ya take out the two 5/16 bolts an hose i would just blow thru the hose carb clean or other solvents can got or expand the rubber. Then with the gasket off there are two vent holes on the side of wear it bolts tot he engine ya can clean them with peice of wire or sparkplug gap gauge the round fiber disc should not be stuck or binding. u should check the gap .045" -1.14mm be carful not to damge the disc i wouldent use any solvents on the fiber disc. If that does not fix ur problem you probaly have a blocked passage an the air going into the carb from crank case is stoping it up a good carb soak may be in order when you take it off to service the crank case breather. Hope this helps Do you live in new mexico?


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thanks much*

Rocker, I'll give that a try and the breather assembly sounds good to me, I really appreciate all the help here, its awsome. Yeah, I live in New Mexico love it here.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey man ill do anything i can to help if it two peice carb i may have one in the shed ill ship the thing to ya for price of shiping when ya have the carb off snap a pic of it an ill see if i can match one up. I drove thru new mexico on route 40 to compton c.a. i am otr truck driver i loved new mexico red rocks green grass an nothing to look at for miles not many trees tho an weird weather And id rather see a carb go to good use then wind up in scrap metal lol


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*carb- two piece*

unfortunately its a one piece, but I really appreciate the offer, but when it stops snowing here again I'll click a pic to show anyway. I may be confused as to what you mean. Thanks again help much appreciated.


----------

